# Looking for replacement frige vent



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,

1998 Pilote Galaxy 24MX

The frame of the lower fridge vent on my MH is badly faded and crumbly. I am happy to replace it but would prefer to replace like for like.
It is about 500mm by 255mm in an opening of 455 x 215. The outer frame is plastic and the inner removable vented part is metal and is also lockable.

Is this recognisable by anyone or am I looking for a Pilote specific part ?

Thanks,

andytw


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Most fridge vents are made by the fridge manufacturer ie Dometic, Thetford.

Have a look here

fridge vents

Trevor


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

O'learys are a good source of parts. Try here:

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...nid=154c89310d29962/shopdata/index.shopscript

Colin


----------

